# 1965 convertible rear panels and wells



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am getting closer and closer to having the car (65 convertible) ready for paint. One item that has been bugging me is someone did some rust repair work on the rear fender wells and it was not done well. It looks like they welded and screwed in a few pieces of metal at the base of the front and back of the wells (rear wheels only). My questions are:

1. How hard is it to replace the entire well ? Do you need to cut the fender off ?
2. If doing it, should I just mini tub as well or is the limiting factor the frame ?

I keep wondering when the list of to do's is going to decrease . I seem to keep expanding my restoration.... 

Thanks


----------

